# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  пароль

## sergei-t

Ребята помогите!!!!!! Где можно взять прогу или утил чтобы поменять пароль системного администратора на всех компах домена.

----------


## Vic

http://www.insidepro.com/rus/saminside.shtml
Все просто и понятно, system и sam файлы возми на контроллере домена.

----------


## HAMMER

vic а ты сам пробовал,меня как то напугали тем что может домен рухнуть и поэтому я отложил этот эксперимент,но всёже очень интересно....

----------


## bobuch

У меня коллеги на работе писали vbs'ный скриптик для этих целей и к логон-скрипту приклеивали. Вот, что нашел в инете:



Смена пароля Администратора для всех компьютеров в домене.

Показан: 128

Простенький скрипт, назначенный на событие startup в политиках домена, позволит нам централизованно менять пароль администратора на всех компьютерах в домене.

@net user administrator "newpassword"

Вместо administrator – подставляем реальный логин администратора. Вы же поменяли логин администратора?

Не забываем дать права для чтения этого скрипта только компьютерам домена, но не пользователям! Пароль, как никак, открытым текстом в скрипте прописан. 

В принципе можно пойти дальше и для каждого компьютера в каждый конкретный день генерить новый пароль. Например пароль генерится из имени компьютера, дня недели и числа месяца. Что нибудь из 9-10 символов. Таким образом, при надобности мы можем сказать пользователю пароль админа на сегодняшний день, не боясь, что он будет им злоупотре***** длительное время. Конечно, не всех пользователй это касается.

Или такой вариант:
@net user administrator %1
и пароль подставляем в качестве аргумента скрипта в редакторе политик. Тогда можно не заморачиваться с правами.

----------

